# Introducing my new no name female. (picture heavy)



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So here she is. Not the girl I wanted, but she caught my eye and I had to get her. Mind you, she's from Walmart so she's not like gorgeous or anything. I like her look, I could breed her with Merlin & Fishy. She looks like Fishy but her tail reminded me of Merlin's minus the black. So maybe I can get some blackish/blue crowntails like Merlin. Hmmm. But anyways here she is. Any name suggestions??














































These pictures don't do her justice. She's prettier than in these. But she's also stressed, so I'll try to get some more pics in a few days when she's more comfortable.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No name. But she's a plakat female. So Merlin and Fishys long fin will be dominant in the fry.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I can't think of a name right now....

What did your Boy friend think of you getting another?! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think of the name Verbena. LOL I don't know why.  She is sooo cute. I want a female so bad....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty! Her stress stripes should go away once she gets settled. Nna had some very faint stripes on her when I got her but they went away as soon as I put herin her new home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't Verbena a kind of flower? That sounds pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He didn't really like it, but they're my fish and I take care of them, lol. She's plakat? So that means I'll get crowntails when breeding with Merlin right? Sweet.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i like her alot is that fin rot or just short fins? but i like the name twink or sparkle


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> He didn't really like it, but they're my fish and I take care of them, lol. She's plakat? So that means I'll get crowntails when breeding with Merlin right? Sweet.


I think she's a plakat because of the shape of her finnnage.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree, I think she's a plakat too. That's why her fins are short. I dont' think walmart knows the difference between females. I've seen veiltails, plakats and crowntails all sold for the same price because they can't tell the difference. I came up with a name, Marina. Pronounced like Marine-uh. I like it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ionballer had one named Marina. Very pretty!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

nice name what a plakate icve never herd of it even if they dont make the prices higher thats better i think i wanna buy a half-moon from mr.v


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty girl Vikki!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I think that you should name her Flo  i think its a cute name


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ifish said:


> nice name what a plakate icve never herd of it even if they dont make the prices higher thats better i think i wanna buy a half-moon from mr.v


A plakat is a short finned betta. They're also available in Halfmoon Plakat.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

cool


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She is pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm so happy I got Marina. Her fins are just so pretty. I love the red and then the blue stripes. Beautiful. I can't wait to breed her. I told myself I would never get a plakat, never cared for em much, but I'm very proud to own her.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty pretty!


----------

